# lights, outlets go out, but circuit breaker doesn't trip????????????????????????



## fvpirrone (Aug 14, 2018)

*
now, if you can help
i am a retired bell system tech
so i've been around
circuit breakers, lighting fixtures, etc

so
circuit breaker box is in hall
behind kitchen wall
one bedroom condo

kitchen light switch does not work
disconnected light fixture
2 countertop kitchen outs work
stove outlet don't work
refrigerator outlet has its own circuit breaker
stove outlet does't work

2nd kitchen switch power dining room ceiling fan
but dining room outlet works
3 living room outlets do not work
1 is behind other kitchen wall

porch light switch in living room don't work
powers porch light

should i change circuit breaker?
wouldn't the problem be in kichen
circuit breaker behind wall?

just so you know
idid call an electrician
who advertise "free estimate"
"no estimate
"i need to find the problem"
very vague, etc
means big bill
lol

thanks again
frankie*


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Lost a leg.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Good news it doesn't sound hard to troubleshoot.

Bad news......its defiantly going to need a electrician to fix it


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure sounds like you lost a leg. Could be anywhere from the pole to the main breaker, including the main breaker. Call the power company first. It's free. Call your electrician if they don't find anything. Don't get too twisted up about it in the mean time. This is a pretty normal thing.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

fvpirrone said:


> *
> now, if you can help
> i am a retired bell system tech
> so i've been around
> ...


An electrician would find the issue in less than an hour. Not a big deal or a big bill.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Did this happen suddenly, all at the same time?
Basically, the only things that DO work are the dinning rm. outlets?
How many breakers are in the panel? How do you know they "didn't trip"? (besides the handle didn't move?) What type of panel is it? Do you rent, or own? Did you call the first electrician that offered "free estimates"? (might want to rethink that)
This can't be troubleshot on a web site, you need hands on testing for an accurate assessment.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Define " condo". Wood frame townhouse condo, or 25 story concrete hi-rise condo. The answer for the wood frame is instant , I know already if it is....


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Main tripped; the still energized circuits are fed from the neighbor’s panel.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Most likely cause, the more I think about it: you didn’t pay 100% of your last electric bill, so your utility isn’t supplying you with 100% of the electricity your panel is requesting.


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

eddy current said:


> An electrician would find the issue in less than an hour. Not a big deal or a big bill.


Assuming an '_electrician_' wired it in the first place


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

ibtl


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @ fvpirrone!

I think MD gave you the correct answer.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

tjb said:


> Main tripped; the still energized circuits are fed from the neighbor’s panel.


That may have just made the stupidest post of the month. SMH


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

I’ve been around breakers and light fixtures too. I like the clicking and buzzing sounds they make.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

sbrn33 said:


> That may have just made the stupidest post of the month. SMH



I’ve seen some pretty crazy shortcuts in my day. Wouldn’t surprise me on some of these cookie cutter condos. But my money is on my first post in this thread.


----------



## readydave8 (Sep 20, 2009)

HO wanting to know why smoke alarm chirps has thread locked and this doesn't?:zorro:

can't find ??? emoticon so here is zorro


----------



## SISYPHUS (Aug 13, 2018)

and the OP thinks we're too expensive, but the mods advise him.....


seriously....


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

IBTL.....oh nevermind

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

OP...did the contractor who wired the building and installed your
electrical service use a Kenny Clamp?


----------



## fvpirrone (Aug 14, 2018)

*


MechanicalDVR said:



Welcome aboard @ fvpirrone!

I think MD gave you the correct answer.

Click to expand...

*
who is MD?
where is his quote?

txs
frankie


----------



## fvpirrone (Aug 14, 2018)

*lost a leg?*

*


MDShunk said:



Sure sounds like you lost a leg. Could be anywhere from the pole to the main breaker, including the main breaker. Call the power company first. It's free. Call your electrician if they don't find anything. Don't get too twisted up about it in the mean time. This is a pretty normal thing.

Click to expand...

*



lost a leg?
what does that mean?

fyi, this is a NYC coded condo, brick and mortar?
i am a retired bell system tech 
who calibrated and troubleshot lines
from here to california
with bell system testers, of course

i, personally
have mixed cement
since i was 16
plumbing, carpentry, electrical, painting, woodworking, tiling, etc

now,
all my bills are paid
my condo
completely renovated by contractor
3 years ago

you are invited for the labor day
pizza pool party

now,
i am naturally inquisitive
i have never experiencede
no current
without a fuse, circuit breaker tripped

*i have all circuit breakers labeled
i've changed meters in my prime
don't tell con ed
but
trouble at the main is impossible
*

if an electrician came here to fix it
in an hour
explain what he would?

as far as the bill
i'm a cheap sob
this is new york
service call charge
labor charge
equipment charge
kids college charge
wifes hair salon charge

oh,
the el guy
hit my sister, carmela for $400.00
US dollars
to hang aq $75.00 ceiling fan, light


thanks, guuys
frankie


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

So you don't have any money to pay an electrician huh? Too bad for you, enjoy your darkness. Electricians are worth every dime. I don't wanna bother with telling you why. You are gonna love winter if you have electric heating.......


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

